# July 22nd! Midwest Premier Open Challenge $1000.00 1st place prize!!!!



## bigdwebster (Apr 3, 2012)

Cant wait. This will be exciting.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg-300-60x (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm In can't wait


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why such a late starting time? 9 am would be plenty late enough. Starting that late would put the event ending no sooner than 5:30 or 6 pm minimum.
I'm not saying I would be in the top 10, and I know the best usually wins, but returning the scores to 0 is a turn off for me.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

bowjoe1800 said:


> Why such a late starting time? 9 am would be plenty late enough. Starting that late would put the event ending no sooner than 5:30 or 6 pm minimum.
> I'm not saying I would be in the top 10, and I know the best usually wins, but returning the scores to 0 is a turn off for me.


The late starting time is because we are trying to keep this a 1 day deal for the archers. I had feedback from several archers who would be driving a great distance and will already be getting up very early for 11:30 start time. 

Scores return to zero for many reasons, first, what makes a shoot off exciting when a pro has to do nothing but shoot 10's to win. He builds a big lead and sits back. I have seen it more than once. Sorry, not an exciting shoot off. 2nd, this format definitely gives everyone a chance that is in the top 15 to win. This shoot is geared more towards the shoot off! That's what makes them exciting.

Don't forget, the pro still has the advantage simply because he is the pro. 

Again, there is no way we can do this that everyone will think it is perfect, we know that. We are a great club taking a big risk on this. Please come and join the fun!!!! 

1 day deal with a chance at $1000.00 for a $50.00 entry fee is a very cool deal! Where else will you get that?


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Web site is ready!!! www.southcentralarchery.com


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. Not that I will make the shoot off, but will the shoot off be McKenzie targets. The only reason i ask, I haven shot a rhinehart in probably 2-3 years. Sounds like a blast and i think the format is perfect. We should be able to bring 5 or so shooters from Indiana. Looking forward to shooting this.


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Goes to figure. That's the day I'm scheduled to work. LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Barn Burner said:


> I think this is a great idea. Not that I will make the shoot off, but will the shoot off be McKenzie targets. The only reason i ask, I haven shot a rhinehart in probably 2-3 years. Sounds like a blast and i think the format is perfect. We should be able to bring 5 or so shooters from Indiana. Looking forward to shooting this.


Shoot off will be all Mckenzies. Thanks and look forward to meeting you!


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

why 300 fps if your doing asa style?


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

1monstertriumph said:


> why 300 fps if your doing asa style?


Of all the feed back we received this was the #1 thing that was talked about. Everyone said there should be a speed limit. A lot said to keep it 280 but even more said it needed to be modified because 280 is to slow. In some other feedback we received someone mentioned the speed limit for the nfaa is 300. We thought this was a happy medium between the ASA and IBO. Also, we didn't want to make this entirely and ASA shoot. We are an ASA club but we want it to be our own gig, just a little different and definitely geared for the shoot off. 

Also, I personally wanted to go with center 12 but the majority of the feedback wanted low center. 

I believe most of the feedback we received was from ASA shooters. Most of them were the ones saying the speed limit needed to be higher. 

Hope this helps and hope to see you there.

Thanks


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a odd number is why I ask bc most ibo shooters shoot faster than that and Asa is slower. So it kinda makes everyone change their setup. I'll shoot either way just curious. Thanks for clarifying it!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

1monstertriumph said:


> It's a odd number is why I ask bc most ibo shooters shoot faster than that and Asa is slower. So it kinda makes everyone change their setup. I'll shoot either way just curious. Thanks for clarifying it!


Your welcome! Thanks for asking.


----------



## bigdwebster (Apr 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Could you tell me what rhinehart targets will be shot that day. Just so I can get an idea.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Barn Burner said:


> Could you tell me what rhinehart targets will be shot that day. Just so I can get an idea.


They will be the big ones. We have several to choose from but I'm guessing the antelope, stone sheep, 10 & 30 point buck, standing grizzly or some of the other big ones we have. I promise we will not use the little goat or wolverine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you. Do you happen to have any info on the state qualifier this weekend.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

im guessing no turkeys?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Please no.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Barn Burner said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. Do you happen to have any info on the state qualifier this weekend.


Registration is from 7am to 3pm. Hope you can make it! Any info you need should be on our website www.southcentralarchery.com


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

smokin12ring said:


> im guessing no turkeys?


I cannot promise no turkeys but we are going to do our best.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I plan on attending. This should be a fun event!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a fun event......I will not be there but I wish you luck getting 30 shooter 

Am with you Kyle 300fps is werid 

If I was coming if have to have my bowtec rig me up a bow just for that shoot.......then go out and shoot a basket load of 5s lol!!!!!!

At least one person on the care ride home would be happy am sure ;-)


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

So, since we will be purchasing some new mckenzies for this, is their any certain ones that you want to shoot? We have purchased a new elk, leopard, blesbok, mule deer, sneak deer, mt. goat, ibex, and a chamois at the beginning of the year. 

Let us know


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

the only reason i was asking about turkeys is if you have a good group someone more than likely will get blocked out of the 12


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

smokin12ring said:


> the only reason i was asking about turkeys is if you have a good group someone more than likely will get blocked out of the 12


I understand. We are going to do our best not to have any.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Turkey target makes if course if you ask me 
That's useally the make or break target to decides who walks home with cash or who doesn't 

I miss the IBO turkey world shoot!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Coyote 
I think these when set up good are a game changer on the course


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Coyote
> I think these when set up good are a game changer on the course


I agree!! That target can hurt you quick.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Turkey target makes if course if you ask me
> That's useally the make or break target to decides who walks home with cash or who doesn't
> 
> I miss the IBO turkey world shoot!!!!


I miss that too. You could actually hit them really good by the end of that shoot.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dog131 (Oct 25, 2011)

How many targets will there be? I like the 300fps speed limit.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

dog131 said:


> How many targets will there be? I like the 300fps speed limit.


The course will be a mix of around 25 mckenzies and 5 rhineharts . Then if you make the shoot off you will have a chance for 10 more arrows.

Hope to see you there!!! Bring a friend or 2 with you.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyway to get rid of the 5 rineharts
Sure someone could donate 5 Mckenizes for the useage of that day plenty of guys who own targets around the area


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Babyk,

I've heard that there will now be no Rhineharts. ES21, can you confirm this?


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

We are purchasing 15 new Mckenzies!!! If our count is right there will be no rhineharts, no rock rascals and no turkeys. That should make everyone happy! 

We would love for some registration forms to come in, hint hint


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

No Turkeys????
I understand that most people dislike the turkey because it is such a "make or break" target but when you are playing for $1000 I think that woud make it all that more of a challenge. 
A turkey at around 40-45yds is a enough to make the best shots in the area worried when behind the string!!!! I understand why no turkey but would had loved to seen one!!!! I will probley benifit and shoot a higher score because it wont be on the course but feel it is a target that most all archery perosnal fear!!!!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> No Turkeys????
> I understand that most people dislike the turkey because it is such a "make or break" target but when you are playing for $1000 I think that woud make it all that more of a challenge.
> A turkey at around 40-45yds is a enough to make the best shots in the area worried when behind the string!!!! I understand why no turkey but would had loved to seen one!!!! I will probley benifit and shoot a higher score because it wont be on the course but feel it is a target that most all archery perosnal fear!!!!


Remember, if the count is right. If I'm wrong by one there will be a Mckenzie turkey. We should be right. I promise you this, there will be some make or break shots!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

ES21 said:


> Remember, if the count is right. If I'm wrong by one there will be a Mckenzie turkey. We should be right. I promise you this, there will be some make or break shots!!


Sounds good.....I will be practicing dont worry.......Most pro ranges you hardley ever see anything under 30yds so Ill be hitting 40+yds hard!!!! I know on the Pro course you see a lot of 43-50yds!!!!
A Coyote target set anything over 45+yds would do the trick for me to get my knees shaking!!!!!!


This is going to be a really good event and I know some of the guys who put the time and effort and attempting to get this event up and running!!! Give these guys major credit as they are trying to give the area a big money shoot that can happen year after year but it will take us (the shooters) to make this happen.......I know one thing that good fellowship and a good course set will be provided!!! Lets make this thing happen and show up and support the hard work these men and woman put into this event!!!!!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Sounds good.....I will be practicing dont worry.......Most pro ranges you hardley ever see anything under 30yds so Ill be hitting 40+yds hard!!!! I know on the Pro course you see a lot of 43-50yds!!!!
> A Coyote target set anything over 45+yds would do the trick for me to get my knees shaking!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This is going to be a really good event and I know some of the guys who put the time and effort and attempting to get this event up and running!!! Give these guys major credit as they are trying to give the area a big money shoot that can happen year after year but it will take us (the shooters) to make this happen.......I know one thing that good fellowship and a good course set will be provided!!! Lets make this thing happen and show up and support the hard work these men and woman put into this event!!!!!


Thanks Babyk!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Mark the above date as a must attend!!!
Do not miss out on this event a lot of great shooters will be there and it will be a chance for you to meet a lot of people in Illinois and the surroundings that share the same passion as you might in target archery!! It will also help you put a face to a name!!!!

this will be the event of the year at the local level here in Illinois!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard that Elite Pro Staff Shooter Kevin Koch would also be at this shoot


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Mark the above date as a must attend!!!
> Do not miss out on this event a lot of great shooters will be there and it will be a chance for you to meet a lot of people in Illinois and the surroundings that share the same passion as you might in target archery!! It will also help you put a face to a name!!!!
> 
> this will be the event of the year at the local level here in Illinois!!!!


We are going to work our butts off to make this a great time for everyone. 

Also, we want to do this for the bow hunter class next year.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> I heard that Elite Pro Staff Shooter Kevin Koch would also be at this shoot


That is great to hear!!! Thanks babyk for posting this!!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Just a reminder, we have an awesome campground close by for anyone who would like to make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

whats the campground name? prolly have to make it a weekend bc missouri state championship is that weekend so i will be shooting it on sat then coming over it looks like


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

1monstertriumph said:


> whats the campground name? prolly have to make it a weekend bc missouri state championship is that weekend so i will be shooting it on sat then coming over it looks like


Stephan A. Forbes state park. I believe you can go to reserveamerica.com and reserve a campsite there. usually in July there are plenty of spots to choose from. Let me know what you do, I should be camping that weekend also.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Kyle just send your money via USPS mail to Danny Evans.....I can get your his address if you need it save yourself and your pink bowstrings the troube and the gas money........:wink:


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------

